# Anyone for the NEW Ventu Strainer Bowl idea...



## kleenex (Apr 15, 2011)

quirky - Ventu Strainer Bowl


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 15, 2011)

It is kind of interesting. I didn't see the price, but I have a feeling I couldn't afford it.

The thing is, the part that is irritating for me is pouring it from the pot into the colander. You still have to handle the pot of boiling hot water and pasta, etc., so I don't see that much value in this. I just dump it into the colander, then either back into the pot or into a bowl to add sauce or seasonings. They might argue that this saves you the use of an extra dish, but a colander is one of the easiest things to wash, so it's no big deal.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 15, 2011)

Seems to me to be a waste of $50.  I can buy a lot of goodies at the thrift store for that amount of money.  Or, maybe if I wait long enough, I'll find it at the thrift store.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 16, 2011)

It's pretty. It has pretty *wooden* handles, so it can't go in the dishwasher. With those moving parts, stuff will get into places that are hard to wash by hand.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 16, 2011)

It's likely to leak.  How easily can it be cleaned?  Not a great advantage for foods whose cooking water is not put straight down the drain.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 18, 2011)

looks like another gadget to buy. use once or twice, then never again. kinda expensive for that kind of use.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 19, 2011)

I agree with you guys--hard to clean, it will probably leak or at least drip, too expensive.  The site was fun to browse, however, especially the kid stuff.


----------



## zabber (Apr 19, 2011)

*Ventu*

HI All! 

I am a mom and big cook, nice to meet you all! I am the inventor of this great product. *The bowl is leak proof*, slides easily to open and close with click (lock) and having tested it in my own kitchen, my biggest fear was the cleaning like you all. 

The handle comes off for easy hand washing. Very beautiful for serving and few drips of water perhaps from straining but I left it in the sink for a bit, put pasta with sauce in it as part of it coming to market was testing it for all of your concerns! 

I did wiped with paper towel on the bottom for the remaining water on the bottom after straining just in case but *no leaking of anything* from the inside. It's my dream to have this come to market and it had to be perfect in order for me to give it my approval!  It's great mixing/prepping/serving bowl! 

Check out the video! Also, it will be featured on a new reality tv series with quirky.com in June as it came to life with over 700 people influencing it and I blogged about the experience if you care to learn more about it!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi and welcome Zabber.

Is it dishwasher safe with the handle removed?


----------



## zabber (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi Taxlady, 

It's made of Acacia wood, so over time it would not be great in the dishwasher.  I hand wash my bigger and more elegant serving dishes however.  Acacia wood is very solid but like anything else, best to hand wash and wipe down since I never put stainless in my dishwasher either to keep my nice piece shinny!  Thanks for asking!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 20, 2011)

zabber said:


> Hi Taxlady,
> 
> It's made of Acacia wood, so over time it would not be great in the dishwasher.  I hand wash my bigger and more elegant serving dishes however.  Acacia wood is very solid but like anything else, best to hand wash and wipe down since I never put stainless in my dishwasher either to keep my nice piece shinny!  Thanks for asking!



But isn't that just the handle? You wrote, "The handle comes off for easy hand washing."

The pictures make it look like the rest is made of stainless steel. Is that not correct?


----------



## zabber (Apr 20, 2011)

HI again, the handle that is removed is also attached to the cradle for the bottom (over the strainer) so you would still have one handle still on the Ventu.  I always say wash by hand with the better cookware...maybe I am old fashion, I don't even put my pots and pans in the dishwasher (too big) and I prefer to hand wash myself.  I guess every person does it that way they want, but a nice piece it may be worth saving the integrity of the whole bowl...(yes, stainless and wood).


----------



## PattY1 (Apr 20, 2011)

I like the "Waffler". I am sure I would use that about twice.


----------



## zabber (Apr 20, 2011)

*patty1*

Maybe, but most would use it many times a week IMO....I know I will!  Can't wait to see it on shelves!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, it isn't dishwasher safe, I'm not interested.


----------



## zabber (Apr 20, 2011)

Its ok, not all products for anyone...Watch for it on HSN one day or BB&B, sometimes to hold it or see it may prompt a gift idea...happy cooking!


----------



## JustAcook (Nov 30, 2011)

*Looks like it leaks and cannot be fixed*

Besides, for the price? ..$50? ... I can buy a few things I really need rather than one that looks nice.


----------

